# Group messaging made fun!



## udiz (Feb 26, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Group messaging with your friends is almost always just for fun right?
Check out hoozin - new group messaging app which let you feel like you sitting with the same room with your friends, throw stuff on them with cool animations, vote on where to go and play the spin the bottle game!

Now with new Beta version on Android -
hoozin on google play


----------

